
Show HN: Graph Database written in Python using wiredtiger with Gremlin querying - amirouche
https://github.com/amirouche/ajgudb/tree/develop
======
amirouche
I pushed a small documentation:
[https://github.com/amirouche/AjguDB/blob/master/docs/index.m...](https://github.com/amirouche/AjguDB/blob/master/docs/index.md)

